
Facebook Changed Everything, It’s Not a Fad, and I’m with Zuck (2012) - katzgrau
http://codefury.net/2012/05/facebook-changed-everything-its-not-a-fad-and-im-with-zuck/
======
katzgrau
At the time that I wrote this post, I was only getting started in digital
advertising. I knew Facebook had a wide social and technical moat. But now I
know that as a competitor to, and user of Facebook advertising — it's so much
more powerful than other options for advertising at scale. The craziest part
is that they haven't even opened the doors to what they can _really_ do yet in
terms of targeting.

